# Manlift



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I am debating the idea of purchasing one or two manlifts for a lengthy and large project for the spring/summer. 

Does anyone here own a manlift? 

If so did you buy new or used? 

Pro's and con's?

If not how many here would be interested in hiring another paint company that owns lifts to come in and supply you with a guy and a lift for your high work needs? This would eliminate the hazzard of one of your unexperienced employees from using a lift and the hassle of renting one. Simply just sub out the high work. Any thoughts?


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

I dont know, Not sure if too many guys would go for that. I would hope if someone is bidding jobs that require a lift they would have some experience and be able to train their employees quickly. I myself think that they are very cheap to rent and less hassle of storing them, transporting them, repairs etc...the owning. I also find them very easy to use. This year I found myself with a lift on two jobs at the same time so I had to put some unexperienced guys up on one. Took about an hour to train them and have them feel comfortable. I think It took longer to help them get their saftey harnesses on the first time.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint Works said:


> I dont know, Not sure if too many guys would go for that. I would hope if someone is bidding jobs that require a lift they would have some experience and be able to train their employees quickly. I myself think that they are very cheap to rent and less hassle of storing them, transporting them, repairs etc...the owning. I also find them very easy to use. This year I found myself with a lift on two jobs at the same time so I had to put some unexperienced guys up on one. Took about an hour to train them and have them feel comfortable. I think It took longer to help them get their saftey harnesses on the first time.


I am not looking to make the rental idea a big deal or even a part of my business but I am looking at all options of bringing in revenue with the equipment in down times. The money I spent in rentals last year could of bought a nice, affordable, used machine with low hours. I have a shop with plenty storage and parking so that is not a problem.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is a way we make some extra cash with the lifts. When we have a lift on a job we will see if they would like us to replace light bulbs in parking lot, on building etc..very easy to do and you are already there they have to have someone do it. Not a get rich idea, but a little something. We have also washed windows. 

What kinda lifts are you looking at? I have thought about this too, but have decided I would really need to be sing it a ton for it to be worth it to me. I probably use lifts maybe a total of a 30/45 days all year. mostly 40' booms.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint Works said:


> Here is a way we make some extra cash with the lifts. When we have a lift on a job we will see if they would like us to replace light bulbs in parking lot, on building etc..very easy to do and you are already there they have to have someone do it. Not a get rich idea, but a little something. We have also washed windows.
> 
> What kinda lifts are you looking at? I have thought about this too, but have decided I would really need to be sing it a ton for it to be worth it to me. I probably use lifts maybe a total of a 30/45 days all year. mostly 40' booms.


I am looking at two machines. First would be a 4x4 60ft articulating boom and the second would be a 80ft straight boom. Both should pay for themselves in 9 months.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

You must do some big stuff. Good for you Neps. I hope it works out well for you if you decide to by them.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint Works said:


> You must do some big stuff. Good for you Neps. I hope it works out well for you if you decide to by them.


Not really. Thanks PW!


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

I have only used 40 ft boom, once on a parking garage downttown once on residential were was almost impossible to get any ladder or scaffle on I loved it if I could i would definetly buy one and use it even where you dont think you need it. that thing could really get into some spots.i really did love it. con I could get lazy using it:thumbup:


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I am debating the idea of purchasing one or two manlifts for a lengthy and large project for the spring/summer.
> 
> Does anyone here own a manlift?
> 
> ...


We always had extra work for a boom truck..."once you get it...it stays busy,.if you seel it's uses ?"
I always tried to keep a 45 articulating, 60 articulating, and a 80' straight boom...("you have this idea, also":thumbup. around my job sites. Height pay is nice !!

However, in todays world... It maybe better to pay cash for these tools... I found the Equipment Trader, to be helpful..

Sizzor lifts..; would be great to have around also.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Woody said:


> We always had extra work for a boom truck..."once you get it...it stays busy,.if you seel it's uses ?"
> I always tried to keep a 45 articulating, 60 articulating, and a 80' straight boom...("you have this idea, also":thumbup. around my job sites. Height pay is nice !!
> 
> However, in todays world... It maybe better to pay cash for these tools... I found the Equipment Trader, to be helpful..
> ...


Did you own those?

Cash is king these days in dealing for equipment. Lots are full of repo's.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I am looking at two machines. First would be a 4x4 60ft articulating boom and the second would be a 80ft straight boom. Both should pay for themselves in 9 months.


I think you answered your own question there. If I knew that I was in a position to buy two lifts and both would pay for themselves in less than a year, I think I'd just pull the trigger. Do it!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GMack said:


> I think you answered your own question there. If I knew that I was in a position to buy two lifts and both would pay for themselves in less than a year, I think I'd just pull the trigger. Do it!


True but I was hoping someone that owns one would chime in about the maintenance and the pro's and cons of buying a used machine - what to look for. I was also wondering about how other painters would feel about hiring another company for lift work. 

.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> True but I was hoping someone that owns one would chime in about the maintenance and the pro's and cons of buying a used machine - what to look for. I was also wondering about how other painters would feel about hiring another company for lift work.
> 
> I'm also not going out to get a loan for a used rig so pulling the trigger means spending some loot up front. I guess I'm worried about buying a money pit.


Can't say I'd know what to look for on a lift so I'll try to answer the other question: How would I feel about hiring another company to do my lift work?

That sounds like when a homeowner tells me they've done everything except the high stuff (they always finish under the porch first, easiest part of the whole job) and ask me to estimate what they couldn't reach. I have no problem doing that estimate or that work though the homeowner is often blown away by the price. "It's only half the house," they'll plead. Well it's the difficult half and it costs more to do. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't think I'd have a problem subbing out lift work necessarily but I'd know that I was going to pay a premium so that may discourage me.

The above is my businessman answer. Now my real answer: There is no way I'm letting someone on my job to do something that I can't handle because I'll never admit I can't handle it. I'm too competitive. We'll get it ourselves. 

(I would, however, rent the machine from you).


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm thinking of the situation a little differently. Let say a church steeple or a high area on a building. Are you gonna cough up $3k for a 80ft lift for a week and hope it doesnt rain? Are you going to pass on the job because the equipment rental might put you out of the running? Are you going to risk the safety of your untrained employees to work in a lift? What if the cost of the rental was double the cost of having a sub with a lift do the work?

I might be stretching a little but I am just trying to think about keeping the equipment working.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

neps

One aspect that I would investigate thoroughly on the 60ft 4x4 is that you won't be able to transport that one yourself. You will likely have trucking costs associated with every movement of that one, which around here avg about $300/move depending on destination. 

The maintenance can be handled pretty easily by pretty much any local heavy equipment dealer.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm thinking of the situation a little differently. Let say a church steeple or a high area on a building. Are you gonna cough up $3k for a 80ft lift for a week and hope it doesnt rain? Are you going to pass on the job because the equipment rental might put you out of the running? Are you going to risk the safety of your untrained employees to work in a lift? What if the cost of the rental was double the cost of having a sub with a lift do the work?
> 
> I might be stretching a little but I am just trying to think about keeping the equipment working.


Seriously now . . . There's no question that I would sub the work out if I knew you'd do a good job and it was cheaper to have you do it than it was to just rent the lift. No question. Do you think you could make that happen because you don't have to charge as much as the rental place?

Would you rent it out to other painters/contractors or no? I'd think it would be another good way to keep the equipment working.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> neps
> 
> One aspect that I would investigate thoroughly on the 60ft 4x4 is that you won't be able to transport that one yourself. You will likely have trucking costs associated with every movement of that one, which around here avg about $300/move depending on destination.
> 
> The maintenance can be handled pretty easily by pretty much any local heavy equipment dealer.


I can move a 60 4x4 myself.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The maintenance can be handled pretty easily by pretty much any local heavy equipment dealer.


I never thought of that.:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I can move a 60 4x4 myself.


With what?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GMack said:


> Seriously now . . . There's no question that I would sub the work out if I knew you'd do a good job and it was cheaper to have you do it than it was to just rent the lift. No question. Do you think you could make that happen because you don't have to charge as much as the rental place?
> 
> Would you rent it out to other painters/contractors or no? I'd think it would be another good way to keep the equipment working.


 
I think that a specialty contractor who is licenced, trained and owns the equipment can do this type of work cheaper and faster than a every day house painter who is not trained, has little lift experience and would have to pay high rental fee's. I would think the ability to deliver with the operator would help to eliminate "paid for" down days with the equipment. A trained operator can move much quicker than a untrained operator thus producing more work. I think it could be a win-win for both parties. 

I would not rent out the machine to others for liability reasons.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> With what?


With a moped - :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> With a moped - :jester:


Seriously, do you have a tractor trailer or something? A 60'er is a 25k lb machine which calls for a class A cdl and a tractor trailer w/lowboy in most states. Thats alot of iron and permits.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Seriously, do you have a tractor trailer or something? A 60'er is a 25k lb machine which calls for a class A cdl and a tractor trailer w/lowboy in most states. Thats alot of iron and permits.


 
22,500

I have a local transport company.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Seriously, thank you for helping.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If there was a way to get a 1 ton to pull a 10 ton and stop at red lights and not burn a transmission a week, I wanted to know how to do it! Paying to transport is a bummer. Thats what keeps the rentals sitting on the site when theres a couple days of rain.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Seriously, thank you for helping.


Were you surprised that there are no lift owners present?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I think that a specialty contractor who is licenced, trained and owns the equipment can do this type of work cheaper and faster than a every day house painter who is not trained, has little lift experience and would have to pay high rental fee's. I would think the ability to deliver with the operator would help to eliminate "paid for" down days with the equipment. A trained operator can move much quicker than a untrained operator thus producing more work. I think it could be a win-win for both parties.
> 
> .


Alright, you're hired! How much do you charge for barns!?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Were you surprised that there are no lift owners present?


There a couple commercial guys that are members that may own lifts Wepaint4You might own his equipment, Industryspray rents I think. 

Patience, Commercial guys do not post as much as us residental and light commercial wanabee hacks.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Were you surprised that there are no lift owners present?


 
I thought there were a couple here that had smaller lifts. The transport wasnt my question it was more of the expense in maintaining. I was on the fence about subbing out the service and all I was trying to do was think of a way to keep it working but after a good exchange with Gmack I dont think it would be possible. Hopefully if I pull the trigger I can have it out 9 months a year on my own work.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I thought there were a couple here that had smaller lifts. The transport wasnt my question it was more of the expense in maintaining. I was on the fence about subbing out the service and all I was trying to do was think of a way to keep it working but after a good exchange with Gmack I dont think it would be possible. Hopefully if I pull the trigger I can have it out 9 months a year on my own work.


If you could have it out nine months a year (even half that) on your own work, I think you need to buy one. I don't even keep a sprayer going nine months a year!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, at least it sounds nice. I have lofty goals.

I feel like FC.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you own those?
> 
> Cash is king these days in dealing for equipment. Lots are full of repo's.


Yes I did.....


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I rent because I dabble in commercial. If I was up to my eyeballs in that type of work. I would definitely buy one. I love tractors so its not a hard sale.


----------

